# Roosting



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

I thought I would share this with you guys.

This is Max sleeping in one of the food bowls on the gym.
He has settled here the last two nights. he would normally try to sleep close to any of the others.
I used the flash to get the shot. And focus is a bit off.









And a close up. He's a strange boy!










You can just see Henry a bit lower down in his old spot.
The two girls are in their nests with the young ones.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

He looks so gorgeous and peaceful


----------



## D&J - SA (Sep 27, 2010)

cool he is a nice looking tiel.


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

awww...how cute


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

He is very sweet


----------

